# New York visit



## toufas (Jan 19, 2017)

I might be coming to new York in few weeks, any shops that I should be visiting? I am going to korin and mtc but is there somewhere else that I should go? Any place for chefs shoes?
Thank you


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 19, 2017)

11 Madison park


----------



## toufas (Jan 19, 2017)

What about bringing knives with me and on the way back? They will be on my carry on obviously


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 19, 2017)

Carry on is a big no no, I've flown with knives but have always just stuck a knife roll in my checked bag.


----------



## easy13 (Jan 19, 2017)

Though the knife selection may not be mind blowing, though I swear I saw a Marko last time I was in there. JB Prince is worth a visit for other kitchen related stuff - Kunz spoons, offsets, etc....


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Jan 20, 2017)

easy13 said:


> Though the knife selection may not be mind blowing, though I swear I saw a Marko last time I was in there. JB Prince is worth a visit for other kitchen related stuff - Kunz spoons, offsets, etc....



I don't know about chef shoes, but JB Prince Co. is a sweet little spot.


----------



## toufas (Jan 20, 2017)

cschoedler said:


> Carry on is a big no no, I've flown with knives but have always just stuck a knife roll in my checked bag.



Sorry that's what I meant, it was my 5th double yesterday


----------



## toufas (Jan 25, 2017)

Booked 11 madison Park and le bernardin
Going to mtc to pick up some bits and bobs and korin to touch up some knives


Still looking for a chef shoes place


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 25, 2017)

Try to go to Sushi Nakazawa! (For sushi, not chef shoes LOL)


----------



## Castalia (Jan 25, 2017)

lus1: for Le Bernardin. Amazing memorable meal! (not for chef shoes)


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Jan 25, 2017)

When will you be there? I'll by in NYC 1/28-2/1. Looking to check out Momofuku Ssam Bar 1/29. The exec is a nice guy and I'll be delivering a knife to him.


----------



## toufas (Jan 25, 2017)

11/2 till 19. Planning on trying to go to momofuku as well. I ve been to ny three times before but I wasn't into good food back then. Is there a place with lots of Japanese groceries? Looking to find some noodles i can't get here in the uk, and the Japan trip isn't that close yet.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2017)

Make sure it is the right Momofuko (i.e., the one Mareko mentioned), as that is where Matt R. keeps things in tip-top shape.


----------



## paulraphael (Jan 28, 2017)

I like both Momofuku noodle bar and saam bar (haven't been to Ko or the others). But I don't go to either for the ramen. I just don't think it's what they do best, and it's so filling, it cheats you out of the amazing small plates. There are better ramen places in the city. I'm not well enough studied to make a recommendation on the best ones, but someone around here probably is.

Also ... big recommendation for Roberta's in Bushwick. My favorite pizza, and many small plates that the Times reviewers have compared with Michelin 3-star dishes. But casual and cheap. Best to go on a week night.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 28, 2017)

MaumasiFireArts said:


> When will you be there? I'll by in NYC 1/28-2/1. Looking to check out Momofuku Ssam Bar 1/29. The exec is a nice guy and I'll be delivering a knife to him.



Momofuku Ssam is pretty cool. I just booked a table for the rotisserie chicken!


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 28, 2017)

toufas said:


> 11/2 till 19. Planning on trying to go to momofuku as well. I ve been to ny three times before but I wasn't into good food back then. Is there a place with lots of Japanese groceries? Looking to find some noodles i can't get here in the uk, and the Japan trip isn't that close yet.



Try one of the Dainobu ones (2 or 3 in Manhattan), or sunrise mart...


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 28, 2017)

MaumasiFireArts said:


> When will you be there? I'll by in NYC 1/28-2/1. Looking to check out Momofuku Ssam Bar 1/29. The exec is a nice guy and I'll be delivering a knife to him.



Let me know if you need company [emoji6]


----------



## JGui (Feb 1, 2017)

I really enjoyed Momosan over momofokus though... get the pigs ear and tantanmen


----------

